# Filter not working!!! Panic attack!!!



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

ok, so i left to go to my dad's this weekend, and i left my mom in charge of the fish tank. i get back today, and the fiter was not working!!! for 2 whole days!!!!!!!!!!!!! all of my fish survived, except for my 10 dollar shrimp.................. never mind, the filter is working.............. but i lost my shrimp, and my misseing bloodfin tetra that was missing for about 10 miuets!!! false alarm!!! i still have to do an otopsy thingy o the tetra cuz i don't know how it died!!! poor fishy!!! thats about............. 8 mortalitys total!!! i'm a fish assasen!!! gosh............. 
-NoaDon12- :roll:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. What happened with the filter??


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

If you plug in a filter, or get a "dead' filter working if it has been off and spews out crap, it will be determintal to your fish. You "good" bacteria in the filter would have died and the gunk wouldn't be healthy to your fish. I'm assuming that the filter was working but you thought it had died.


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

i'm pretty sure the filter wasn't working............. but i'm planning to go back to the pet store this week, the fish that died were still under warrenty!!!!!!! yay!!! i can't return the tetra though cuz it was eaten in about 12 hours!!! i know, it was pretty gross.  i think i have a problem with my swardtales......... the "girl" is growing a sward-like projection out of its tale!!! eeek. not good from the research i've done. the guy at the petstore said it was a GIRL!!! what should i do?
-NoaDon12- :/


----------



## herbwin (Dec 28, 2009)

If you haven't already, do a partial water change.

Swordtail sex organs are located at the last fin on the bottom of the fish before the tail. Females have a "regular" fan shaped fin, males have a noticable penis. Both sexes can have the "sword" at the end of the actual tail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

oh, ok!!!


----------

